# Relabeling t-shirts in Sydney Australia?



## Lexicon (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Guys,
I live in Sydney and I am starting up a shirt company,
I have the shirts, I have printers and I have tags made up, but I cant seem to find someone who can relabel the shirts.
Can anyone recommend someone who does this sort of thing?


----------

